# General > Genealogy >  Johan Sutherland, Thurso circa 1891

## ljsutherland

I am trying to locate one of my ancestors, Johan Sutherland, daughter of Alexander Sutherland and Catherine (Henderson) Sutherland, born abt 1845, Halkirk. I located Johan on the 1881 Census, age 34, domestic servant, unmarried, living with her parents on their 10 acre Sibster farm. The next record I found for Johan Sutherland was on her Mother's death certificate, Catherine Sutherland, who died 6 Mar 1891 on Durness St. in Thurso. Johan is listed as present/witness on her Mother's death certificate. After that I cannot locate Johan Sutherland on any records; census, death, marriage etc. Is anyone related to this Johan Sutherland or does anyone have any information on her?
Regards,
L. Sutherland

----------


## gwh1936

> I am trying to locate one of my ancestors, Johan Sutherland, daughter of Alexander Sutherland and Catherine (Henderson) Sutherland, born abt 1845, Halkirk. I located Johan on the 1881 Census, age 34, domestic servant, unmarried, living with her parents on their 10 acre Sibster farm. The next record I found for Johan Sutherland was on her Mother's death certificate, Catherine Sutherland, who died 6 Mar 1891 on Durness St. in Thurso. Johan is listed as present/witness on her Mother's death certificate. After that I cannot locate Johan Sutherland on any records; census, death, marriage etc. Is anyone related to this Johan Sutherland or does anyone have any information on her?
> Regards,
> L. Sutherland



Johan Sutherland was the daughter of Alexander Sutherland and Catherine Henderson and was my 3G aunt on the Henderson side. You have the same info as me. How do we relate?

Regards

George Henderson

----------

